# Vintage Supreme Versamatic Screwdriver



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Some body a while back was asking about one of these. This one is on ebay. Vintage Supreme Versamatic Screwdriver


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Supreme...|66:3|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:100


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Handy,
Looks like a nice wallhanger.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Hey Handy,Looks like a nice wallhanger.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike Funny you should say that, I have one in a draw. LOL


----------

